# Shooting board



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a question about shooting boards.

Are they meant to true up miters when using a hand saw? Or are they used to clean up any cut edge? I would think a sharp blade on a power miter saw would give a good clean edge. Or if a TS was used with a cross-cut sled the edge would also be pretty clean and true.

BJ


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

BJ, they are used for both truing up miters and cleaning up cuts made by handsaws. They also excel at trimming pieces that are a bit too big. I use mine for sizing multiple pieces to the same lengths. They are very useful.

In my experience, machine cut boards do not need to be cleaned up on a shooting board, only trimmed if they are somewhat too big. I don't use much machinery, so the shooting board is a work horse in my shop.


----------

